# Dualshock 4 Controller + Bluetooth Adapter: Probleme



## Blackbird SR71C (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!

Heute ist mein Bluetooth Dongle angekommen, mit dem ich meinen Dualshock 4 controller am PC verwenden will. Problem: Ich folge der PCGH Anleitung zur Verbindung von PC und Controller:

PS4-Controller am PC: Den Dualshock 4 mit "DS4 to XInput Wrapper" optimal nutzen

Also stecke ich den USB-Dongle ein, Treiber installieren von selbst. Als nächstes erlaube ich Bluetooth Geräten meinen PC zu finden. Der Dualshock 4 controller lässt sich auch über den Pairing-Modus registrieren, allerdings nur für ca. 30 Sekunden, dann verschwindet er wieder aus der Geräteliste und ich muss Ihn wieder verbinden. Und selbst währen er verbunden ist wird er nicht im XInput Programm angezeigt. Akku des Controllers ist fast voll.

Hat Jemand eine Ahnung woran dies liegen könnte?


----------



## SwissStar (1. Oktober 2014)

Hey!

Probiers mal mit dem Tool hier, bei mir funktionierts perfekt: DS4Windows


----------



## endgame (1. Oktober 2014)

Hey. 
Ich nutze die Vorgänger Version von der über mir mit'm Bluetooth dingen und ps3 Controller. 
Funktioniert super. 
Also kann ich die über mir auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## Blackbird SR71C (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht beurteilen ob oder wie gut die Software funktioniert... Mein Controller lässt sich ja nicht dauerhaft am PC registrieren, darum wird er natürlich auf hier nicht aufgelistet. Problem ist ich komme gar nicht dazu mit irgendwelcher Software buttons zu mappen da der Controller nicht mit dem PC verbunden bleibt...


----------



## Blackbird SR71C (1. Oktober 2014)

Ok, ich hab die Lösung selbst gefunden. Ich hab den Controller nun per USB verbunden und das XInput programm gestarter, woraufhin es einige Treiber installiert hat. Trennt man jetzt den Controller vom PC, kann man ihn problemlos über Bluetooth registriern ohne dass er die Verbindung unterbricht.

Wäre schön wenn wenigstens eine der 10 Anleitungen die man dazu findet diesen Schritt nicht grundlos überspringt...


----------

